# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Efficacité du C A N D I L A T lors d'un avc

## Verlaine

Mon chien a fait un avc lié à son foie le mardi 18 mai. Il se requinque de jour en jour mais garde la tête bien penchée à droite et pour l'instant il n'y a pas d'amélioration. L'une des vétos qui le suit m'a parlé du C a n d i l a t qui pourrait être efficace mais sans aucune garantie.
J'aimerais savoir si certains d'entre vous y ont eu recours, les résultats obtenus et en combien de temps, même si chaque cas est unique.

Pour info, voici le post initialement créé pour mon chien:
http://rescue.forumactif.com/chiens-...60.htm#6239123

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!

----------


## lizye

bonsoir Verlaine, 
mon vieux loulou de 16ans a eu du candila, et pour ma part j'ai trouvé ça bien efficace, il l'avait en traitement contre la sénilité, il avait comme des beugs régulièrement, puis en est venu a manger ses crottes, puis toutes celles qu'il trouvait dans la rue...(un vrai bonheur...) Il a eu une cure de candila sur 15jours et j'ai vu l'amélioration au bout de quelques jours, il a "retrouvé" ses esprits, il a arrêté de manger des crottes, réagissait plus... Certes l'effet ne dure pas 107ans non plus, mais avec des cures plus ou moins régulières, quand tu vois que l'effet n'est plus la, ça aide bien...après je ne sais pas ce que ça peut donner comme résultat pour un  chien qui a fait un avc...
en bilan contre la sénilité, pour rebooster un peu le cerveau, je ne peux que te le conseiller...

----------


## jocelyne

J'ai donné du C A N D I L A T à plusieurs vieux chiens qui avaient fait des AVC ou avaient eu des soucis. ça a bien fonctionné et permis aux chiens de retrouver des mouvements normaux, de ne plus tourner en rond comme quelqu'un qui perd la tête. C'est un oxygénateur de cerveau et c'est conseillé dans le cas d'AVC. 
Je ne connais qu'un seul cas, le chien d'une amie qui n'a pas supporté le C a n d i l a t, elle l'a vu rapidement et a arrêter le médicament.

----------


## lakota03

gros avc pour une cocker de 15 ans,elle va très bien avec ce médic

----------


## luzerne

Un des chiens de la présidente de l'asso dont je fais partie a fait un AVC, il y a quelques mois, à l'âge de 12/13 ans.

La vétérinaire a prescrit du candil*t et en quelques jours le chien allait nettement mieux.

Cela lui a oxygéné le cerveau et lui a fait grand bien.

A l'association, nous avons une chatte qui a été maltraitée et qui a fait des cures de ce produit de manière régulière et cela l'a toujours aidée.

----------


## Verlaine

Merci infiniment pour vos réponses!!! Je pense que je vais faire un essai alors, et effectivement si je constate que ça ne donne aucun résultat concret j'arrêterai, mais d'après vos expériences il semble que ça marche plutôt bien.
Si sa tête pouvait se redresser un peu il retrouverait certains repères et arriverait sans doute à marcher en avant parce que la marche arrière c'est pas très pratique... 
Il fait des progrès tous les jours mais tant que sa tête penchera il y a des tas de choses qu'il ne pourra pas faire. Et je rêve de le sortir dans la rue, mais là c'est impossible puisqu'il tient debout mais est incapable d'avancer. Je dois donc le porter ou l'encadrer avec mes jambes pour éviter qu'il ne tombe par terre.
Par contre, je ne savais pas que ce médicament se donnait en cure, je pensais que c'était en continu.
Encore merci vous m'aidez beaucoup!

----------


## lakota03

pour un avc c en continu

----------


## Verlaine

Ah d'accord merci. Mais le cas de cette cocker de 15 ans qui a progressé m'encourage beaucoup puisque c'est l'âge de mon chien.
En gros, vous avez vu les effets positifs au bout de combien de temps de traitement? Est-ce que la tête se redresse ou pas?

----------


## ginette

Gigi ma labrador en a eut durant plus d'un an en cure suite à plusieurs AVC, elle a gardé les séquelles qqs temps, puis tout est rentré dans l'ordre sauf la tête qui penchait lorsqu'elle s'agitait un peu trop..................les symptômes d'un avc peuvent plus ou moins resté après la "crise", et peuvent plus ou moins s'agravé selon la quantité de crises............je dirai que le Cand........a bien fonctionné pour nous et en cas de grosse crise, le véto lui faisait une piqûre..........  et lors des crises, les symptômes pouvaient restés de qqs jours à qqs semaines..........selon l'intensité de la crise.

----------


## lakota03

15 jours et la tête est pratiquement droite celà fait 2 ans qu'elle est sous candi******

----------


## Verlaine

Je suis impressionnée par vos témoignages! C'est très très encourageant tout ça. J'ai commandé une boîte de 72 cp, je commence à lui donner ce soir et pendant 15 jours d'affilée (1 cp matin et 1 cp soir) d'après les conseils de ma véto, puis arrêt 15 jours. Bref, on va commencer en cure et voir ce que ça donne.

Le seul hic est que je dois partir en vacances du 12 au 19 juin mais je ne pense pas que mon chien soit capable de faire 400 km de voiture, je ne peux pas non plus le confier à quelqu'un car il faut être avec lui quasiment en permanence, pour le nourrir, lui donner à boire, vite changer son tapis quand il a uriné, et surtout, le surveiller la nuit au cas où, d'autant que monsieur se lève et marche, mais toujours à reculons.
J'ai rdv mardi 8 avec les 2 vétos qui se sont occupées de lui pour faire un nouveau bilan sanguin et une écho abdominale puisque c'est son foie qui est responsable de tout ça. Je crois que je prendrai des vacances plus tard, hélàs, car je ne tiens plus debout. 

Pour l'instant et grâce à ce que vous me racontez, je vais croire au miracle, ça fait du bien après 15 jours d'angoisse.

----------


## sylviana

Je crois que ça dépend du type d'AVC. S'il est dû à un caillot de sang, le cand... est super efficace. Mais si l'AVC est dû à une hémorragie célébrale, c'est contre indiqué   Pour ma chienne, il semble que ça ait provoqué un second AVC.

----------


## Verlaine

Là c'est un avc lié au foie. Les vétos sont vraiment très bien et entre les avis des "Rescuiens" et les leurs, il semble que l'expérience doit être tentée. Il a fait d'énormes progrès en une semaine, depuis que je l'ai sorti de la clinique où il commençait à régresser, et on sent que ça lui fait un bien fou d'être chez lui. Et je le stimule tout le temps, que ce soit par une caresse en passant ou en lui donnant de bonnes choses à manger. Mais les progrès sont maintenant limités à cause de sa tête et tant qu'elle ne se redressera pas, il ne pourra pas marcher normalement, ni être autonome sur le plan alimentaire. 
J'espère que je pourrai bientôt l'emmener faire quelques pas dans la rue, ça nous fera prendre l'air à tous les deux, même s'il n'a pas l'air de trouver le temps long, moi oui!

----------


## fauve

Mon chien est sous candi******, deux comprimés par jour, depuis 2 mois mais en revanche il n'a jamais fait d'AVC. Je vois que tout le monde a répondu qu'ils en donnaient suite à un AVC.
 :hein:  Pourquoi le véto m'en a prescrit 2 par jour à vie ?

Il m'en a prescrit parce que sur l'IRM que je lui ai fait faire il y'a deux mois, suite à un problème neurologique, il apparaissait que ses sillons corticaux étaient écartés, mais comme chez la plupart des chiens âgés.

On peut donc le prescrire juste pour aider un peu un chien qui vieillit ?
Sur internet, j'avais lu le témoignage d'un type qui disait que ce médicament avait tué son chien... 
Et Sylviana toi tu penses que ça n'a pas du tout été bénéfique à ta chienne ?
C'est inquiétant tout ça.

----------


## sylviana

Il me semble que ça aide à l'oxygénation du cerveau en fluidifiant le sang.
Dans le cas de ma chienne, comme elle faisait déjà une hémorragie, c'était contre indiqué. Mais c'est pour ça que c'est bien dans le cas d'un caillot car ça l'aide à passer.

----------

le candi****** sert à oxygéner le cerveau  
pas que pour les avc, ça peut être pour des soucis neuro aussi
qui dit plus d'oxygène, dis moins de soucis neuros

----------


## Armand7775

Bonsoir,

Je viens de prendre connaissance de ce sujet. Depuis aujourd'hui, je suis confronté à ce problème mais avec un chat. Aussi j'espère n'être pas hors sujet en postant ici, autrement désolé si c'est le cas. 

J'ai adopté Zellie l'année dernière sur Rescue : http://rescue.forumactif.com/les-adopte ... ght=zellie 

Zellie a 14 ans, est hyperthyroïdienne, sous Felimazole et forte*********. Je prévoyais de lui faire une radiothérapie pour son hyperthyroïdie. Mais voilà ce matin, je l'ai retrouvé avec un AVC. Direction chez le véto qui a confirmé mon diagnostic. Le véto lui a fait une injection de cortisone et c'est tout.
J'ai pris un deuxième avis véto qui me conseille de l'endormir vu son état. 
30 secondes, elle est éveillée et veut sortir de la maison, puis elle s'écroule n'importe où pendant de nombreuses minutes. Evidemment, elle a la tête penchée et sa démarche est de travers. Mais à certains moments, on dirait presque elle va bien, elle est toujours propre, et arrive à sauter sur le lit qui est très bas, il faut le reconnaître.

Maintenant je découvre vos messages concernant le candi******, aussi je m'interroge, serait-ce le produit qui lui permettrait de continuer sa vie dans de bonnes conditions ?

Ou peut-on trouver ce médicament ? Faut-il une ordonnance ? 

Merci par avance de votre aide,
Armand

----------


## surmulot

Le candi****** est souvent prescrit aux chiens agés pour améliorer l'oxygenation du cerveau.. Ma chienne en a eu car elle avait des acouphenes, et ca semble l'avoir soulagée..

----------


## surmulot

Pour Armand : pas d'automedication sans avis medical, le candi****** a sa specificité, parles en a ton veto, qui peut  le prescrire s'il juge necessaire.

----------


## Armand7775

Bonsoir et Merci,

La question n'est pas de faire de l'automédication, mais les vétos ne sont pas généreux en info ni en proposition. En dehors de la cortisone et des antibiotiques... souvent ils ne proposent pas grand chose de plus.

Alors j'étudie tout ce qui peut se faire éventuellement, en allopathie, en médecine naturelle, etc. Et j'aviserai avec l'accord du véto. 

Merci,
Armand

----------


## emmajojo

juste concernant le candi.lat pour ton chat : on ne le prescrit pas tant que l'avc n'est pas "passé", ou sans avoir fait d'examens complémentaires, car selon la cause, comme expliqué plus haut, ça peut le guérir ou le tuer (caillot ou hémorragie).
si tu n'as pas confiance en ce que te dit ton véto, n'hésite pas à demander un second avis, bon courage  
par contre, ta chatte est insuffisante rénale aussi?ou problème au coeur?(pourquoi le forte.kor en gros?)

----------


## Armand7775

Bonsoir Emmajojo,

L'insuffisance rénale, elle en a fait un peu l'hiver dernier mais depuis c'est rentré dans l'ordre. Le forte********* c'était pour l'aider car son hyperthyroïdie n'a jamais pu être abaissée malgré le Félimazole. Elle a toujours explosé les normes ! Donc le forte********* c'était pour soutenir son cur vu les efforts que celui-ci doit fournir.

Pour moi, sur les questions de santé en particulier, je ne fais confiance en personne. Que ce soit santé animale ou humaine d'ailleurs. J'écoute, je m'informe et j'essaie tant bien que mal de me faire une opinion, loin des discours glorieux des labo. Je sais que les vétérinaires ont des connaissances que je n'ai pas, je vais chez eux pour avoir des diagnostics, après... c'est une autre histoire. 

Maintenant, quand vous écrivez "sans avoir fait d'examens complémentaires", de quoi parlez-vous ? Quel genre d'examens ? 
Autrement, j'ai bien lu tout le post, et j'ai bien compris que le candi****** peut être une arme à deux tranchants. Je ne cherche pas le remède miracle, mais je veux et je me dois de tout faire pour aider/sauver ma Zellie.

Merci pour votre aide,
Armand

----------


## lili-vanille

Qu'est-elle devenue, Zéllie ?

----------


## borneo

Mon chien a eu du c;andilat en piqure puis en coprimés pour son AVC, et il n'a gardé aucune séquelle.    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Moonskin

Pour le chien de mon copain, ça avait vraiment bien marché, ça a bien mis 2 semaines avant que le chien puisse avoir une position à peu près normale, mais au fil des autres semaines, il est redevenu totalement mobile comme avant son avc

Je précise que son avc l'avait bien attaqué physiquement (tout très penché), il ne pouvait plus bouger, se faisait dessus, refusait toute nourriture/eau et il ne captait plus rien

----------


## Armand7775

Bonsoir,

J'avais perdu le lien, et voilà que j'ai reçu une alerte ! 

Merci Lili de m'interpeller à propos de Zellie. Alors que j'ai cru la perdre en septembre, ma Zellie/Tourzel pète la forme ! 
Elle continue à mener son bonhomme de chemin. Sorties de jour et de nuit, rien à changer sauf certes qu'elle a maigri pas mal depuis son AVC.  J'espère qu'elle pourra profiter pleinement de l'été et que nous fêterons comme il se doit son anniversaire au mois de juin.

Je ne sais pas si l'on doit considérer que le traitement à l'Arnica Montana (traitement homéopathique) a joué un rôle important mais je dois dire qu'elle n'a aucune séquelle (du moins constatable à mes yeux) de son AVC. 

Cordialement,
Armand

----------


## lili-vanille

Très heureuse de la savoir en forme!    ::  

Quand on peut, c'est vrai que l'homéopathie est excellente - et ne nuit pas......

----------


## maddy57

je remonte car je soupçonne ce produit d'avoir précipité la mort de ma chienne

----------


## sylviana

ça dépend du type d'AVC, en fait, comme je l'ai indiqué plus haut. Si l'AVC est dû je crois à une hémorraie cérébrale, le candilat est totalement contre indiqué. Chez ma chienne, il a provoqué un second AVC qui a conduit à son euthanasie.

----------


## maddy57

je pense que c'est ce qui s'est passé aussi, qq temps après avoir pris son candilat, son état a carrément empiré, agitation, pleurs, gémissements, respiration bruyante, aboyement, se frottait la tete avec sa patte comme pour enlever qq chose de sa tete, n'arrivait plus à déglutir, ne tenait plus sur ses pattes, se recroquevillait complètement en mettant la tete sous sa patte;

----------


## lucile67

bon je remonte le topic suite à l'AVC de sarah, elle est donc sous ce médicament, j'espère qu'il va fonctionné aussi pour ma petite chienne, croisons les doigts

----------


## lealouboy

je croise les doigts, le cand*lat a très bien fonctionné chez nous  :Smile:

----------


## lucile67

tu as un souci d'AVC lea avec un de tes chiens ?

----------


## lealouboy

Pas avec les actuels  ::  

Mais notre regrettée Huska avait fait un AVC à l'a^ge de 10/11 ans, elle a été sous candilat tout le reste de sa vie, sans récidive  ::  
Elle a vécu jusque presque 15 ans  ::

----------


## lucile67

petite mère, en effet, ça lui as permis d'avoir encore de belles années  ::

----------


## ginette

pareil bien fonctionné pour ma Gigi, elle a fait 3 avcs sur 1 mois, elle avait en complèment une piqûre ( je ne sais plus de quoi) et le candil...le reste de sa vie également..........

----------


## lucile67

Bon, esperons que ça aille chez parce que la pauvre depuis le mois dernier elle a eu sa dose  ::

----------


## séverine94

Je ne sais pas si vous vous souvenez de DAKOTA le chien de mon amie Sandrine dont elle avait fait un post ici , son chien a fait un avc il y a 10 mois il allait tres mal ,ne mangeait plus et ne tenait  plus debout...

Le soucis est qu a maisons alfort ecole veto, on nelui avait rien donné, " ca passera comme chez l'humain , il n y a pas de medicaments a prescrire " ( ?????????????!!)

Une amie a elle lui a dit de prendre du CANDILAT , sandrine a demandé l avis de son veto qui lui a dit " bien sur sans pb ca lui fera du bien"

Depuis 10 mois DAKOTA se porte bien , mais quans il n a plus son candilat il tourne un peu plus en rond, donc ellel ui donne en permanence sans arret et 3 par jours ( il fait 30 kgs)


Cest un medicament formidable pour le cerveau dont elle ne se passerait pas et tres tres utile pour les chiens ayant faits un AVC , ou pas a partir du moment ou ils sont vieux.


Bon courage à toutes pour vos loulous

DAKOTA :

----------


## didou752

Il faut faire attention, ça peut se révéler un super médoc comme ça peut empirer la situation et provoquer une hémorragie. Toujours voir avec le véto avant de se lancer. En tout cas Dakota a vraiment bien récupéré, ça fait plaisir de le voir comme ça  ::

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Exact, les médicaments ne sont pas des bonbons, pour les animaux comme pour les humains! Toujours prendre un avis véto avant de commencer un traitement...

----------


## lucile67

sarah va très bien depuis la prise de  candilat, elle a très bien récupéré de  son avc  mais c 'est le véto qui a prescrit bien sur la dose favorable à son état et c'est dans son cas à vie

----------


## taratata

Bonjour,

Ma Chienne Golden retriever a fait un AVC elle a aussi un gros foie et de l'eau dans le ventre, des examens echo, radio, prise de sang auront lieu mercredi matin, dans l'attente je fais de recherches sur internet et je suis tombée sur votre post. 
J'ai donc une question, pourquoi avc et foie ?
voila merci de votre réponse

----------


## missvero

je pense pas qu'il y  est une relation j'ai eu une chienne (croisée griffon) qui a fait un avc et qui a très bien vécue jsqu' a ses 15ans et 8 mois avec le candilat sans refaire d'avc par contre eau dans le ventre et problème foie désolée je vais pas te rassurée mais une de mes beauceron a eu ça et malgré les médocs.......... :: 

en fait elle avait un médoc pour le foie et un autre pour le coeur car l'eau appuyait dessus et il ne fallait pas ponctionner car sinon l'eau serait revenu de plus belle 

bon courage

----------


## taratata

Merci, je pense que nous allons vivre de moments très difficiles.
Encore merci pour votre réponse

----------


## teddy82

Ma petite Suzy vient de faire un avc   ce matin le veterinaire lui a fait une piqure de candilat et je dois lui donner  un demi cachet  deux fois par jour.  J'espere que ce medicament va la soulager

----------


## stella01

Bonjour,

Ma chienne Stella (Labrador de 14 ans) a fait un AVC en juin 2013,le vétérinaire lui a prescrit 3 cp de Candilat pendant 10 jours. Quelques jours après la fin du traitement elle a en fait un second, depuis elle prend 3 cp de Candilat tous les jours et se porte comme un charme (du moins côté AVC). Elle a d'autres pathologies qui n'ont rien à voir avec celle-là et pour lesquelles elle a dautres traitements... hé oui avec l'âge nos toutous accumulent les soucis mais la médecine vétérinaire a fait d'énormes progrès.

----------


## ninon

Mon petit Bill adopté en 2005 évalué à environ 14/15 ans ou peut être au delà a fait un avc en décembre 2014.Il avait fait ses besoins partout lui qui est très propre et se déplaçait de manière décoordonnées avait très peur des bruits et ne semblait plus voir correctement.J'ai fait 1 h1/2 de route pour qu'il soit pris en charge correctement dans une clinique où l'une des vétos est spécialisée en neurologie.Il va très bien avec un traitement spécifique à vie :Vitofyllin(le générique de Karsivan ,oxygénant cérébral).Comme ce médicament m'a été prescrit au Luxembourg, je n'arrivais pas à me le procurer en France chez mon véto habituel (médoc inconnu dans sa central d'achat !) celui ci m'a prescrit le candilat mais je n'ose pas changer un traitement qui se révèle super efficace pour un autre que je ne connais pas.J'ai fini par trouver mon produit chez "la compagnie des animaux" cela m'évite les allers retours réguliers au lux pour m'approvisionner.La véto/neuro du lux lui a aussi prescrit un complexe de vitamines B .Jespère que mon petit papy aura encore de longs mois de vie en bonne santé auprès de moi même si je sais qu'il ne sera pas éternel.il est en pleine forme et plein de vitalité

----------


## missvero

c'est le candilat qui est un oxygénant cérébral et évite la formation de caillots dans le cerveau le karsivan c'est pour fluidifier le sang mais ne cible pas que le cerveau il cible le corps contrairement au candilat qui cible le cerveau

si ça marche pour ton loulou tant mieux

----------


## ninon

> c'est le candilat qui est un oxygénant cérébral et évite la formation de caillots dans le cerveau le karsivan c'est pour fluidifier le sang mais ne cible pas que le cerveau il cible le corps contrairement au candilat qui cible le cerveau
> 
> si ça marche pour ton loulou tant mieux


Non ce n'est pas tt à fait cela .Le vitofylin (et le karsivan/mm mollécule) est aussi un oxygénant cérébral dixit la notice et le CBIP VET :
"Indications dutilisation, spécifiant les espèces cibles :
Amélioration de la circulation vasculaire périphérique et cérébrale. Amélioration en cas
dapathie, de léthargie et du comportement général chez le chien"
donc tout a fait adapté et oui cela fonctionne bien et c'est ...un peu plus économique
voir la piece jointe

----------


## bb38

Moi, aussi je donne du candilat à mon papy de 16 ans (17 ans en Août 15), depuis septembre 2014.
Et c'est vrai, que depuis que je lui donne, il est plus souvent avec nous, refait "partie" de la vie de famille, s'intéresse denouveau à ce qu'on fait, est plus présent. Car avant il restait souvent isolé dans sa pièce (je lui ai aménagé une pièce pour lui car avec les enfants et les autres animaux, je voyais bien qu'il cherchait la tranquillité).
Papy Oslow est le spitz en avatar

----------


## auchatzen

Bonjour, je relance ce post car j'en donne à ma chatte âgée de 10 ans qui est devenue quasi complètement sourde. Personne n'a été dans ce cas de figure ? J'ai tout lu et vu beaucoup de prescriptions suite à des AVC pas pour une surdité.

----------


## missvero

candilat pour surdité?? bizarre le véto  ....le candilat est un oxygénateur du cerveau il sert à fluidifier le sang en ciblant le cerveau (notemment en cas d'AVC) contrairement au Karsivan qui fluidifie le sang sans ciblé un endroit particulier

----------


## Lady92

Oui bizarre en cas de surdité ! AVC oui, désorientation suite à 'sénilité' aussi mais pour la surdité jamais entendu !

----------


## auchatzen

C'est un excellent véto, il m'a expliqué d'où sa surdité pouvait provenir, plusieurs possibilités mais je ne me souviens plus dans le détail. Il m'a dit qu'on pouvait tenter ce médicament si elle a... j'ai oublié quoi mais qu'il y avait peu de chance que ça marche. J'ai répondu que je voulais tenter le coup quand même sans donc vraiment y croire. Par contre, là, ça fait 15 jours et j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un mieux. Mais bon, je n'ai testé qu'une fois, aujourd'hui pour voir voir s'il y avait du changement, je vais recommencer. J'ai oublié de demander à mon véto au bout de combien de temps ça agit quand ça agit et là, il est en vacances. C'est pour ça que je vous demandais, au cas où

----------


## magalieseg

bonsoir à tous.
Je cherche de l'aide.
 Mon chat Patou, 14 ans) a apparemment fait un syndrome vestibulaire (un AVC si j'ai bien compris la véto) dimanche dernier.Il s'est mis à touner en rond et à avoir la tête penchée à gauche, le regard fixe et les pupilles asymétriques. La vétérinaire  lui a donné du candilat et du kersivan. En le ramenant à la maison dimanche soir, il arrivait encore à marcher un peu en ligne droite en longeant les placards. 
Mais dans les 2 jours suivants ça a empiré: il tourne désormais complètement en rond, n'arrive plus à rejoindre sa caisse ou sa gamelle sans aide. Je suis retourné ce samedi voir une autre véto de ma connaissance qui a rajouté de la cortisone au traitement mais la situation ne s'améliore pas ( je l'aide à manger et lui donne à boire à la pipette depuis une semaine )et il a même vomi son repas de midi et s'est fait dessus. 
J'ai bien envie d'arrêter le candilat puisque certains messages postés m'amènent à douter. Pourriez- vous me donner votre avis.
Un grand merci d'avance.

----------


## jl sheep

> juste concernant le candi.lat pour ton chat : on ne le prescrit pas tant que l'avc n'est pas "passé", ou sans avoir fait d'examens complémentaires, car selon la cause, comme expliqué plus haut, ça peut le guérir ou le tuer (caillot ou hémorragie).
> si tu n'as pas confiance en ce que te dit ton véto, n'hésite pas à demander un second avis, bon courage  
> par contre, ta chatte est insuffisante rénale aussi?ou problème au coeur?(pourquoi le forte.kor en gros?)


votre commentaire corrobore ce que je pensais ! ma chatte à fait un AVc avant hier ! conduite immediatement chez le veto il a fait une piqure d antiinflammatoires (cortisone?) et prescrit le candilat pour le lendemain ! j ai eu un doute et me suis renseigné sur internet ! apparemment en cas d avc hemoragique le candilat peut être risqué j ai donc rappelé le veto mais reponse agacée "vous devez absolument lui donner ce medicament sinon elle risque de mourrir "donc à peu prés convaincu! et alors qu elle allait mieux et avait retouvé en grande partie ses facultés motrices !je lui ai donne ce medicament et trois heures aprés elle faisait un nouvel avc mortel cette fois !je pense que les veterinaires respectent des protocoles etablis sans faire les verifications d usage !! le veterinaire m a rappelé pour prendre des nouvelles de ma chatte je lui ai pose la question sur ces risques du candilat ce a quoi il m a certifié que çà n avait aucun rapport et que le medicament n etait pas en cause!! ::

----------


## emilidiaz

:gnagna::gnagna::malaise:   MON CHIEN MOUKIE  A EU EPILEPSIE ET LA IL VIENT ME FAIRE UN AVC  IL A 18 ANS JE LE SUIVIE PAR PAR MON VETO  IL LA MIE SUR ANTI HÉMORRAGIQUE  SERINGUE  ET DU  VALADIUM  ET UN TRAITEMENT COMPRIME CANDIDA ET COMPRIME  VITOFYLIN   VOILA EST CE QUE  JE PEU EMPLOYE  ARNICA MONTANA  HOMEOPHIE  DITE MOI §§   ET ET 1 ER AVC  E KIKOU PA TROP FORT IL ARRIVE UN PEU A MARCHE  A MANGE E BOIRE MOMENT IL TOMBE ET IL S ESSOUFLE 
QUAND IL SE REVEILLE ... MERCI:yipee:

----------


## Carlina

Mon chien est décédé sous candidat, il n'avait pas fait d'AVC mais après avoir été malvoyant était devenu sourd lors d'un toilettage. Ca l'a requinqué pour rester en éveil mais il est mort subitement à 12 ans d'un arrêt cardiaque ( yorkshire)

----------


## anniec

Dès que mes chiens deviennent vieux (au-dessus de 13 ans) ou qu'ils présentent le moindre symptôme de sénilité, je les mets sous candil** et ça les aide beaucoup : moins de risque d'AVC et le chien est moins "absent". 
Pour moi, Candil** et Ergyphyt** (contre l'arthrose) sont les 2 produits incontournables pour les vieux chiens  ::

----------


## borneo

Mon chien a fait un AVC, et le candilat l'a remis sur ses pattes.

----------


## borneo

> Mon chien a eu du candilat en piqure puis en comprimés pour son AVC, et il n'a gardé aucune séquelle.   k:


Topic de 2011 retrouvé grâce à google  ::

----------


## nasira67@live.fr

Bonjour ma vanille à fait un syndrome vestibulaire du vieux chien avec la tête penchée , elle s est bien remise mange sort boit, mais des symptômes tourne en rond, la tête face au mur, se coince sous les chaises etc..
La véto à décidé de lui donner du candidat elle a 15 ans, vu les differents témoignages j ai peur.
Merci pour vos retours d  expériences.
N'as et Vanille

----------


## borneo

Bonjour,

je pense qu'un véto est plus compétent que des gens sur un forum.  ::

----------


## borneo

Doublon (bug)

----------


## myrtille12

mon chien a passé la dernière année de sa vie sous candilat, chez moi très bon retour de ce médicament

----------


## nasira67@live.fr

Merci pour vos messages, bien sûr que les véto sont plus compétents, mais le vécu, l expérience, le quotidien, ce sont nous les  propriétaires  de nos animaux.
J avais besoin d être rassurée mais je comptais commencer le traitement demain.
Bonne soirée Nas

----------


## borneo

Mon chien s'est vite remis de son AVC sous candilat. Mais tout médicament peut avoir des effets secondaires. C'est comme un vaccin, le risque est mesuré.

----------


## del28

liza est sous candilat depuis son avc de l'an dernier, j'ai rien noté de spécial à part que c'est mieux avec que sans.

----------

